# Barking show, A few q's



## jag160605 (Mar 16, 2008)

A big hello to everybody, I'm interested in going to the barking show and just wanted to ask a few questions really, 

1. What am i likely to find there? animals and equipment

2. Is it family friendly? i have 2 young daughters (3 and 1) and was wondering whether it would be worth taking them down to the show (fairly long drive from Coventry with 2 little s**ts in the back :lol2

Any info on the show would be greatly appricieated (sp?) and any pics so i can get an idea of what to expect would also be nice : victory:

thanks, John


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

Welcome to the forum 

ive not been to the barking show but the rodbaston and doncaster ones are pretty open, the only problem with takingreally young kids is sometimes it can get pretty rammed in certain rooms and wouldnt be easy to push a pram around, but if you where carrying or could leave with OH in the cafe should be fine 

also, wouldnt the donaster one be closer to you ? and the rodbaston one MUCH closer to you ?


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Rodbaston is right at the other end of the year - a lot of people don't have the paitence (me included!)...

It gets really quite busy, but you do find quite a few kids at the shows. This one is right by all the shops in Barking, so you can escape for a bit if you need to...

You'll find loads of reptiles (cb stuff) and there is usually plenty of equipment and livefood too.


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

Rodbaston is abit of a wait, but isnt doncaster the first one ?


----------



## jag160605 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.

the reason i chose this 1 is because i'll probably have finances for some reptiles :lol2: by the time it comes around.

may be i'll have to leave the missus and the kids at home then :smile:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

jag160605 said:


> may be i'll have to leave the missus and the kids at home then :smile:


To be honest, if they're not into reptiles and you can get away with leaving them at home - I would!
You'll be happy to look around and chat for hours and they'll get bored after one...


----------



## Blazin (Mar 25, 2007)

hey jag welcome to the forum 
u know ill be at the show lol and i dont have kids so cant comment on that aspect  I asked the organiser is there were many leo sellers and she said only 1 sheet mentions leos but there could be more there


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I can assure you that there will be many, many more people than that one selling leopard geckos! Last year a good third of the tables had at least one on there - a good 4 or so of just leos!


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi ya 
Its a good show but then i'd be bias LOL there were 500 peeps through the door not counting kids but there were lots it is child friendly  I think they'll also be a creche so if you buy reps you can put them there save having to carry lots around  

usually lots of leos areound my friend is a big leo breeder i may do a table for him if he wants and we'll have various geckos there as well 

take care paula xx


----------



## Blazin (Mar 25, 2007)

Ally said:


> I can assure you that there will be many, many more people than that one selling leopard geckos! Last year a good third of the tables had at least one on there - a good 4 or so of just leos!


 
yeah thats what i was thinking but i was told so far only 1 breeder mentioned them. will be a great show! cant wait for it.


----------



## jag160605 (Mar 16, 2008)

thanks for the replies everyone

tbh i just want to go and have a good look and if something takes my fancy then get it.

Dan i'm sure i'll be coming to see you anyway so i'm sure i will leave with at least 1 leo.

ally i know my 3 year old will love seeing all the animals and i think the missus likes them more than she lets on, i'll have a talk with her and see what she thinks.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey. Welcome to the forums.
i live near the Barking show.. Literally around the corner to it..
I went last year too.
It's a cool little show.
Gets a little hot there though. 

theres two floors to it. Not massive rooms, but a good number of tables.
You can find both reptiles and equipment.
sometimes people have a nice variety of reptiles for sale.
But the majority of stuff for sale are royals, beardies, leos, corns, and so on...
I know someone from Coventry came down last year.

Plus we usually have a little meet in hornchurch, where we all have a nice chat outside in a beer garden, can get food, and so on. Alot of forum members go lol.

Plus the meet is usually in the pub next to a decent reptile shop here. Called Junglephase.

So yeah. It's usually family inviting. Just might be boring if they're not into reptiles and such.


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

I was looking at the list the other day and its quite a lot of people with mixed species and snakes so far the downstairs is nearly/full now i believe 
p xx


----------



## ade (Mar 7, 2007)

Might be me guys and girls but when is it??????


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

5th july 
p xx


----------



## ade (Mar 7, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> 5th july
> p xx


Thanks


----------



## jag160605 (Mar 16, 2008)

thanks for the info trice


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

No worries  
p x


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> I was looking at the list the other day and its quite a lot of people with mixed species and snakes so far the downstairs is nearly/full now i believe
> p xx


 
well i'm up stairs : victory:

i'll have leos as well, should have corns, beardeds, milks, cresteds, royals, and hopefully some other reps, but i'll wait and see what eggs i get yet.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

NBLADE said:


> well i'm up stairs : victory:
> 
> i'll have leos as well, should have corns, beardeds, milks, cresteds, royals, and hopefully some other reps, but i'll wait and see what eggs i get yet.


Can't wait


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

I will be there again with all my cheap equipment again like last year. was a quite a good show last year at barking. sadly no one wanted my perfecto vivarium even when i offered it for free!!! 
MAD I TELL YOU MAD


----------



## jag160605 (Mar 16, 2008)

thanks for the replies everyone, i'll defo be down to this 1


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

exoticsandtropics said:


> I will be there again with all my cheap equipment again like last year. was a quite a good show last year at barking. sadly no one wanted my perfecto vivarium even when i offered it for free!!!
> MAD I TELL YOU MAD


 
well if you are offering any more vivs for free let me know :whistling2:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm going to the Barking show! and hopefully meeting up with Paula aka Molly75.

This will be my 1st Reptile show! And i might just treat myself to something :whistling2:


----------



## Shiori (Nov 20, 2007)

I went to the show last year, its where we got our gorgeous bosc and my reduced pattern royal. Will definitely be going again this year.

Just a query is anyone going this year with carpet pythons?, im looking to get either a lady friend for my JCP or possibly a Bredl's. 

Also is there a list of people with stalls? If so where can i find it?


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Yup,

Booked again for 2008, we are downstairs this time folks 8)

It's 'high-end' corns from us, too early for the B.P.'s / Mandarina / Hondurans..........they will be later in the year. :snake:

Lex


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Shiori said:


> I went to the show last year, its where we got our gorgeous bosc and my reduced pattern royal. Will definitely be going again this year.
> 
> Just a query is anyone going this year with carpet pythons?, im looking to get either a lady friend for my JCP or possibly a Bredl's.
> 
> Also is there a list of people with stalls? If so where can i find it?


 
i would have had a female irian jaya for sale, but my brothers bought her now,


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I might turn up, went last year, but it's a 4 hour drive for me so I'll figure it out closer to the date  I like the Essex shows, thought they were some of the better ones of the year for the UK, but they are a loong drive for us!


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

LEXCORN said:


> Yup,
> 
> Booked again for 2008, we are downstairs this time folks 8)
> 
> ...


Lex make sure you pop into the canteen bit for a chat  I'll be hiding there when i have enough LOL
ps boys are doing good 
paula xx


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

Sounds great, just wish it wasn't so damned far from me! :lol:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

LEXCORN said:


> Yup,
> 
> Booked again for 2008, we are downstairs this time folks 8)
> 
> ...


Honduran what?


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Lex has honduran milksnakes  lovley in the flesh too 
p xx


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

i might give the barking one a go, maybe get a train down the day before, stay over somewhere and get a train back after the show, anyone for a piss up the night before ?


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

jag160605 said:


> A big hello to everybody, I'm interested in going to the barking show and just wanted to ask a few questions really,
> 
> 1. What am i likely to find there? animals and equipment
> 
> ...


hi i live in essex never been to barking show few mates have been they say the erac show in basildon is better for choice im going to both this year pm me and i'll try find details on both 4 ya


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

tick said:


> hi i live in essex never been to barking show few mates have been they say the erac show in basildon is better for choice im going to both this year pm me and i'll try find details on both 4 ya


i've been to both shows for the last few years, and prefer the barking one of the basildon one, 

both good shows though


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Both are good shows. TBH i preferred Barking as it wasnt so packed. But i enjoyed both shows alot


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Kev132 said:


> i might give the barking one a go, maybe get a train down the day before, stay over somewhere and get a train back after the show, anyone for a piss up the night before ?


Sure mate.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Does anyone sell Tarantulas there?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Kev132 said:


> i might give the barking one a go, maybe get a train down the day before, stay over somewhere and get a train back after the show, anyone for a piss up the night before ?


We'll be staying the night before, and although I can't drink alcohol.. I'd be happy to watch other people getting drunk and take lots of incriminating photos :whistling2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Jamie said:


> Does anyone sell Tarantulas there?


Tarantula Barn always has a table or 5:lol2:


----------

